# Guess who's #1 cheerleader for Rockets?



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Rehab Update
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I’m a little overdue on giving you guys an update, so here it goes. First off, I’m feeling great! The rehab is going well and we’re getting good results on everything, but man is it tough. Thankfully I’ve got great doctors and rehab specialists that are helping to make sure I’m doing everything properly and that progress is being made. I can walk around a little bit right now and my leg brace finally will come off this week, which will be nice. I’m just getting to the phase where I can start conditioning other body parts, which I know is important to give my knee support. I’m doing all this in Chicago, so that I can be right here with my doctors and so that I can give this 100% of my attention. I got an apartment here and my family will be joining me here for the summer. Speaking of my family, I recently had my second son, Layden. That makes 4 children in the McGrady clan, and I can’t wait for them to get here so I can spend more time with them. My summer is going to be very low key so that I can focus on rehab. Getting back on the court next year is really the only thing I’m thinking about.
> ...



Get well soon T-mac.:evil:



http://t-mac.com/tmac/blogDetail/1677


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I don't mind if we're matched up with San Antonio in the first round and T-Mac travels with us but he should just go to the home games or whatever. Just focus on getting your act together!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Meh, its all smoke and mirrors for next season when he's going to try his hardest so he could get a semi-respectable contract.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wish we had him even coming off the bench would be awesome. 

I dont know if he actually needed the surgery or if he was just being 'soft'. 
But I hope he comes back bigger and better next year.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't think he'd take a surgery that's such a huge risk to next season especially being a contract year coming up if it wasn't needed. Who tanks on a contract year anyway!? Even Jerome James shows up.


----------

